# Poll - Best rep range for strength



## corbuk

*Best rep range for strengh*​
5x512146.72%4x62810.81%3x84416.99%3x12114.25%1x33413.13%Any other ( Please say in post)218.11%


----------



## corbuk

Please post , why you voted or any methods you no of getting stronger


----------



## conorn

Hey there, personally i think that the best sets for strenght are 3x8-10. alot of the pros do about that so must be good lol


----------



## evad

i personally am loving 4x8

mainly because if you cannot make the 8 reps (on the 4th set) it is likely you will fall at the 6 rep range which is a good number

if you go 6 and cant make it you fall at about 3 or 4 which i dont really class as enough reps

i have done in the past however

4x6, 4x8, 4x10, 5x5

so my current rep range is not listed, i do however do up pyramids


----------



## Lost Soul

None listed

10 x 3 would be one some may drop volume to 5

*or* sets descending down from 4 to 1

Bodybuilding training is not strength training


----------



## nathanlowe

My mate does 4 sets of 10 and has got very big and very strong off it.

He basically does 70kg on bench press and does as many reps as he can for 4 sets really.

Usually 10, 10, 8, 8 or something like that.


----------



## evad

up pyramids are the way forward nathan, why stick on 70kg when he could work towards the big 100 with small increments each week?


----------



## corbuk

I voted 5x5 because I'm increasing weght every week on my squat so far , should be on a 100kg squat in 2 months 2 weeks ! Can't wait !


----------



## Porky Pie

There is no ideal number - you have to mess it around and what works at one stage in your developement will not work at another. For example:

I am training for the British powerlifting finals in 8 weeks.

I will only do working sets of 3 reps for another couple of weeks, then we're down to doubles for a month before finally knocking a few singles out - then its SHOW TIME!!!

No fives, eights or tens for me....but then we're all at different stages along the journey.

See what works for you, not what works for others.


----------



## Lost Soul

Porky Pie said:


> No fives, eights or tens for me....but then we're all at different stages along the journey.


This is correct

People stating reps of 8 and 10 are not training for strength

Look at the definition of strength and you will see why

Strength training is NOT about being able to lift heavier weights for 10 reps, that is a case of being more efficient with higher reps.

Strenght occurs at low reps, pyramid down from 3 or 4 if you want but it isnt about 8-12 reps


----------



## AdamL

corbuk said:


> I voted 5x5 because I'm increasing weght every week on my squat so far , should be on a 100kg squat in 2 months 2 weeks ! Can't wait !


Your 15? and squating near 100kg? would be an impressive sight tho probably not good for you.. You going to a good degree down with that weight?


----------



## corbuk

I go low if that's what you mean


----------



## AdamL

Well just be carfull mate.. thats a decent weight to lift.. and more so.. they say you shouldnt lift heavy till your 18..

But if you can lift it and right form.. fair play to ya.. just be carfull!! :thumbup1:

And back onto the subject..getting stronger? lower sets with heavier weights works


----------



## Tatyana

Lost Soul said:


> This is correct
> 
> People stating reps of 8 and 10 are not training for strength
> 
> Look at the definition of strength and you will see why
> 
> Strength training is NOT about being able to lift heavier weights for 10 reps, that is a case of being more efficient with higher reps.
> 
> Strenght occurs at low reps, pyramid down from 3 or 4 if you want but it isnt about 8-12 reps


bingo


----------



## wogihao

corbuk said:


> Please post , why you voted or any methods you no of getting stronger


first off at 15 doing low rep work is asking for trouble you no where near ready for that sort of stress on the body, stick to higher rep ranges and build a strong foundation of mass - finish growing and wait for the androgen hit then go low rep.

Ofcourse you might be like the Chinese and have been training since 3 with weights if thats the case then by all means do heavy singles, doubles and tripples.

But if you mess up your undeveloped body then you were warned.

I started training 12/13 and I did sets of 10-14 for the compound exersises (and if im honest biceps lol).

But to address your question, for strenght I would do singles, doubles, tripples i wouldnt go higher than that.

One thing you will notice is training in that way you wont add a whole lot of lean muscle mass, lol i trained for nearly 2 years and i was as strong overhead as i am now but i was a mear 78kg PMSL. its not good for a beach body but it depends on your goals/objectives.


----------



## adzk469

wogihao said:


> first off at 15 doing low rep work is asking for trouble you no where near ready for that sort of stress on the body, stick to higher rep ranges and build a strong foundation of mass - finish growing and wait for the androgen hit then go low rep.
> 
> Ofcourse you might be like the Chinese and have been training since 3 with weights if thats the case then by all means do heavy singles, doubles and tripples.
> 
> But if you mess up your undeveloped body then you were warned.


I agree 100%, I was lifting heavy for a 14/15 year for my own rugby training and now I am paying for it with ****ty knees and joints! It will be worth the wait!


----------



## Bulk_250

Lost Soul said:


> This is correct
> 
> People stating reps of 8 and 10 are not training for strength
> 
> Look at the definition of strength and you will see why
> 
> Strength training is NOT about being able to lift heavier weights for 10 reps, that is a case of being more efficient with higher reps.
> 
> Strenght occurs at low reps, pyramid down from 3 or 4 if you want but it isnt about 8-12 reps


Yeah, but surely, if you trained for say 3 sets of 10-12, then changed to 5x5, and your strength increased... then you went back to 3 sets of 10-12, you'd be able to handle more weight than you used to be able to?

Surely a power-lifter who only ever trained to 4-5 reps, would be stronger than average if they were to do 12 reps?


----------



## Lost Soul

What you have stated is not strength though, its becoming more efficient at high rep ranges

google strength training and work out the definition of *strength*


----------



## Bulk_250

OK, fair enough, im not bothered about the defiinition, lol, was just checking that if I was to switch to 5x5 for say 2 months, then went back to my old routine, I would become "more efficient at high rep ranges", or whatever...

So, my current bench press is 92.50 Kg for about 9 or 10 reps on my last set now, If I change to 5x5, should I put a much lighter weight on, because I currently only do 1 set of that maximum weight, my penultimate set is 90KG... or will it be a similar sort of weight? Suppose it's trial and error, but just to get an idea...


----------



## Lost Soul

> OK, fair enough, im not bothered about the defiinition


But that therefore renders any post on what the best reps for strength pointless as surely you need to know what strength and strength training is?


----------



## nathanlowe

Bulk_250 said:


> OK, fair enough, im not bothered about the defiinition, lol, was just checking that if I was to switch to 5x5 for say 2 months, then went back to my old routine, I would become "more efficient at high rep ranges", or whatever...
> 
> *So, my current bench press is 92.50 Kg for about 9 or 10 reps on my last set now, If I change to 5x5, should I put a much lighter weight on,* because I currently only do 1 set of that maximum weight, my penultimate set is 90KG... or will it be a similar sort of weight? Suppose it's trial and error, but just to get an idea...


If ive understood this correctly, you appear to have got mixed up.

If you bench 92.5kg for sets and reps then if you switch to 5 x 5, youll be able to increase this weight.

Strength training is lower reps with higher weights.


----------



## Lost Soul

look at it like this

strength training is nerual adaptation as much as it is muscle stimulation

the load of the one rep max used for 10 reps is not enough to create the stress on the CNS to turn it to strength training

and conversely this is why low reps is not ideal for the most size. the CNS gives out before the test/igf systems come into play through TUT


----------



## Bulk_250

nathanlowe said:


> If ive understood this correctly, you appear to have got mixed up.
> 
> If you bench 92.5kg for sets and reps then if you switch to 5 x 5, youll be able to increase this weight.
> 
> Strength training is lower reps with higher weights.


Oh right, it's jmust cos i'd be doing five sets of the same weight I thought I may have to lower it, obv. if it was my final two sets doing 5 reps the weight would be more than 92.50Kg, but as I was doing 5 sets I thought maybe i'd have to lower it slightly, so what do you think about 95-100Kg?! I'll just have to try it and see...


----------



## nathanlowe

The way i train is 4 sets of 6 reps at the same weight.

When i can perform 4 sets of 6, ie 24 reps with good form i will increase the weight.

For example, after the weight increase i only manage 6,6,5,4 reps ie 21 out of 24, the week after i would aim for 22, 23 or 24. And when 24 is reached, increase the weight again.


----------



## Bulk_250

Sound, i'll defo try it when i get stuck at my current routine, but it's going well at the moment, probably try it in a month or so...


----------



## Chil

Increasing the weight. Slowly but steadily. If you dont push yourself you stall.


----------



## MXD

Rep range means nothing with out load/frequency and rep time variables.

Lift explosively at 80%+ don't hit failure = good strength gains


----------



## nathanlowe

Progressive Overload with a good progression method = strength gains imo.


----------



## big phil

5x5 I voted for

once a week go for you limit ..... 1 rep ....( with a good strong spotter who you trust ) the rest of the time go 5 reps each time even if the spotter is working harder than you !!!! get them finished ..... if you can do more than 5 reps ......... You don't have enough weight !!!!

I started at the age of 13 ........ and i wish i hadn't !!! @ 15 you might just get away with it but i would stick to upperbody strength training until your a little older

phil


----------



## a.notherguy

ive found through trial and error that 3 x 8 with failure on the 3rd set works best for me.

Have tried lower rep ranges and found i cheated too much

Have tried higher rep ranges and never made progress.


----------



## besa

5x5

Used this method for my bench,squat,dead lifts,and for my cleans and OH presses worked really well for me.


----------



## powerlifter8

2-3x3 IMO

I've done well off that so far anyway.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

i used to do 3 sets of 5 and made good strength gains.

Ive also worked up to sets of 3 and did well off that.


----------



## Goose

Personally I do 4x6-12reps. Works for me.


----------



## Hobbit JT

I like 5x5 giving 40% first set, 60% 2nd set, 70% 3rd set, 85-90% 4th set and 100% 5th set (your 5rep max)

Sometimes I add a 3rep max at the end


----------



## Martinb

adzk469 said:


> I agree 100%, I was lifting heavy for a 14/15 year for my own rugby training and now I am paying for it with ****ty knees and joints! It will be worth the wait!


Ive always wondered about that, i oftern see kids in the gym ages 14/15. Never thought it could be good for them.


----------



## Dezw

3-5 reps is training for strength although you also have do do weeks with just 1 and 2 reps.


----------



## chris jenkins

I like 5's, 3's, 2's and singles. I tend to go no higher than 5 reps on compound movements like squats and deadlifts. That given I will do higher reps on close grip (16 inch grip) on the bench.. I will do this after wide grip bench as I use it for my triceps as an assistance exercise. The lower reps done with plenty of speed are what I favour, that being said everyone is different...


----------



## Rosedale6

I dont want to start a new thread, but whats 5x5 3x8 etc? Is it like 5sets and 5reps in each set im new to this so go easy on me.

Thanks.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

anythin under 6 reps I found works well for max effort, as long as its done fast but with good form, speed work also helps doing trebles for 8 sets


----------



## vlb

davetherave said:


> i personally am loving 4x8
> 
> mainly because if you cannot make the 8 reps (on the 4th set) it is likely you will fall at the 6 rep range which is a good number
> 
> if you go 6 and cant make it you fall at about 3 or 4 which i dont really class as enough reps
> 
> i have done in the past however
> 
> 4x6, 4x8, 4x10, 5x5
> 
> so my current rep range is not listed, i do however do up pyramids


sounds fair tbh


----------



## martin brown

Rosedale6 said:


> I dont want to start a new thread, but whats 5x5 3x8 etc? Is it like 5sets and 5reps in each set im new to this so go easy on me.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, 5 x 5 means 5 sets of 5 reps.

For strength I stick to heavy singles on main exercise and then under 8 reps for assistance work, then accessory days normally between 12 and 50 reps.


----------



## Natural1

Very simply.

The best rep range for strength is the exact rep range in which you desire to increase your strength.

Want to increase 1rm? Train for 1rm

Want to increase 20rm? Train for 20rm


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

I think a mixture of 5x5 and higher reps, both work, so why exclude one?


----------



## Jake1436114563

Who clicked 3x12? 

In my experience 3x5 or 5x3 work best for strength gains.


----------



## Natural1

Jake said:


> Who clicked 3x12?


Not me, however if the goal is to get strong in the 12 rep range (strength/endurance) then 3x12 would best


----------



## mal

5x3


----------



## 8103

You need to find what works FOR YOU

Everyone responds differently, yes there are general rep ranges which will target strength more than hypertrophy - but you still need to find what works best for you, and stick to it


----------



## Small_tank

110 % agree on what the chap below me just said :thumbup1:


----------



## Soybean70

Anything over 80% on a regular basis and i get injured. So i agree with 5x5.


----------



## deeppurple

5x5 is a brilliant strength routine.

however on the last set i do have a habit of pushing my self over the top and going to epic struggling and screaming failure (usually 6,7,8 reps on the last set)

4x6 isnt bad either.


----------



## hsmann87

i like building to one set of maximum intensity of about 1-15 reps depending on how my joints and CNS feels.


----------



## martin brown

chris jenkins said:


> I like 5's, 3's, 2's and singles. I tend to go no higher than 5 reps on compound movements like squats and deadlifts. That given I will do higher reps on close grip (16 inch grip) on the bench.. I will do this after wide grip bench as I use it for my triceps as an assistance exercise. The lower reps done with plenty of speed are what I favour, that being said everyone is different...





martin brown said:


> Yes, 5 x 5 means 5 sets of 5 reps.
> 
> For strength I stick to heavy singles on main exercise and then under 8 reps for assistance work, then accessory days normally between 12 and 50 reps.


Everyone is different - yet we all seem to repsond to things the same and the stongest in sports all do the very similar things 

If one range only were used then singles produce more strength development.

Ideally though to continue to gain strength in the long term a combination of strength, size and volume is needed. Hence my suggestion for reps anywhere from 1-50.

M


----------



## Guest

deeppurple said:


> 5x5 is a brilliant strength routine.
> 
> however on the last set i do have a habit of pushing my self over the top and going to epic struggling and screaming failure (usually 6,7,8 reps on the last set)
> 
> 4x6 isnt bad either.


I think its great on the last rep just to push your self as much as you can... if cant do it anymore, switch to light weights, then just body weight... until failure. I remember i've watched Vince delmonte, or Lee Hayward video about this ages ago. Works a treat.


----------



## rizlagreen

i would do 4-6 reps for power


----------



## Matt 1

3-4sets of 5-8reps for me, depending on the exercise in question.


----------



## justin case

10x8x6x4x2x1...3 times a week and you will max out your strength on any exercise you apply it to, add 2 kilos to upper body work and 4 kilos to lower body when you can complete the reps.


----------



## Glais

3-6 reps I find works for me, add in some heavy negatives and your bound to improve.


----------



## sunny21

strength 5,3,1 on deadlifts is insane.


----------



## Robbie789

Strong bump guys.

I was 16 years old when this thread was posted


----------



## Machine1983

i rarely do ten reps, just at the end of workouts


----------



## ScorpCorp

I found the best rep range for building muscle mass and strength is around 6 reps for 8 sets, followed by a burn-out and isometric hold. It's known as Titan sets and is explained in the following image.

ScorpCorp


----------



## TLWFAP

Where's 10x1? or 10x3?

I find 3x8 quite useful. Helps me regain endurance because 3 reps plus on a squat is horrible.


----------



## Stephen9069

On my main lifts my working sets are reps between 2-6 with 2-3 sets after for 15 reps. My assistance work is either 4x8, 6x6 or 3x15


----------



## XXVII

IMO there is no 'actual' rep range for strength.

Just eat more.


----------



## nWo

I've had some of my best strength increases working in a 10-12 range, both on compounds and iso's. Didn't get much when I did 5x5. I'm weird...


----------



## Kristina

The key is BOTH strength and speed work. Speed work or essentially your higher rep range days for focusing purely on technique and explosiveness. If your technique is ****, you're wasting your time.

On heavier days, best rep range personally is 3-5 reps. There are days when feeling particularly good or ambitious to prep my cns for greater weight, I'll do 2-3 sets of 1-2 reps with a spot to 'feel' the weight (that's on TOP of the sets of 3-5 reps). Training your cns is one of the fundamentals of strength training that most people underestimate.

Effectively you need to pay attention to all 3 key principles of volume, intensity and frequency.


----------



## Getlean007

I like 5x5


----------



## Getlean007

But its always good to switch it up so you dont plateau


----------



## sciatic

Not listed - I like doing 3 x 6-8 rep range (I also do warm up sets 2 x 12 -15)


----------



## 2004mark

Surely strength is relative to the rep range and activity you're applying it too. It needs to be defined.

Someone could have a smaller 1rm than another, but then be stronger than him in the 10+ rep range.

Just as Mo Farah and Usain Bolt are both strong runners.


----------



## essexmandan

I usually work my way up to my 1 rep max, then do as many of them as i can, then gradually drop down the weight for example bench press, il do 140kg my 1 rep max, do like 2 of them, then drop weight to 130 do as many reps of them as i can, then drop another 10kg, and so on till i can physically perform that exercise anymore, got alot of strength by doing this!


----------



## armor king

1 rep maxes


----------



## EpicSquats

A combination of low reps and high reps. A few working sets with low reps 2-7 and at least one set with 10-20 reps.


----------



## Mingster

1-5.


----------



## Bataz

Porky Pie said:


> There is no ideal number - you have to mess it around and what works at one stage in your developement will not work at another. For example:
> 
> I am training for the British powerlifting finals in 8 weeks.
> 
> I will only do working sets of 3 reps for another couple of weeks, then we're down to doubles for a month before finally knocking a few singles out - then its SHOW TIME!!!
> 
> No fives, eights or tens for me....but then we're all at different stages along the journey.
> 
> See what works for you, not what works for others.


^^^^^This^^^^^


----------

